# New Scent



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I just soaped a "new to me" scent from Aroma Haven - Lemon Curd. I love it!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Did it discolor yellow at all? Let us know if the scent sticks well over time.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Hmmmm, that sounds yummy.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Mmmm, Lemon Curd is yummy. I just ran out of the lemon curd I had. It was from one of Lillian's coops. Debating with myself if I want to find another one from a different supplier. I haven't tried anybody else's.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I think it did discolor to yellow just a tad. Which is fine for me. I marbled it with a little bit of white kaolin clay. I am going to cut it up this evening. Hopefully the scent will not fade too much. 
It smells just like lemon pie


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Sounds yummy! Too bad I already have too many 'lemon' scents in my line!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I soaped one of my new scents- Mabel's Mint Sugar Cookie. I have a cold and can hardly smell and can't smell a darn thing when I sniff the mold. Hopefully my sniffer will work better tomorrow AND the scent will be strong.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Vicki said this is one that needs more scent to come through. I tried it at .8 ppo and it wasn't very strong. If I can ever get back to soaping again I'm going to try a full ounce ppo.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I did an ounce and a half  So far it is holding up really well!


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I just soaped Amaretto Tiramisu from Aroma Haven..OMG..It smells soooo good. I marbled it with cocoa which made it absolutely sinful  I hope it holds up.

Here is a link to pictures of my Amaretto Tiramisu batch. This is my first attempt at marbling. 
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=22824&id=100000333458078&l=a0950d964b

By the way, Lemon Curd is still going strong!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Amaretto Tiramisu did well in CP GM soap for me. The fragrance I mean. Just did not sell. I still have a bottle of it in my cabinet somewhere.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

My son just smelled it and said, "WHOA! You should not have made that." lol Coffee scents aren't for everyone. In fact, I've never really liked em much myself. But I love that this one has more chocolate than coffee. Hopefully someone will like it!!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

carlidoe said:


> I just soaped Amaretto Tiramisu from Aroma Haven..OMG..It smells soooo good. I marbled it with cocoa which made it absolutely sinful  I hope it holds up.
> 
> Here is a link to pictures of my Amaretto Tiramisu batch. This is my first attempt at marbling.
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=22824&id=100000333458078&l=a0950d964b
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Pretty soap!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

And it's cut now? I would love to see the bars that came from that log!


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks, everyone!! I'm pleased with how in turned out.



nightskyfarm said:


> And it's cut now? I would love to see the bars that came from that log!


I just now posted more pics of the cut bars.
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=22824&id=100000333458078&l=a0950d964b

I kind of wish I had a slab mold to make marbled soaps in. I hated cutting through the top of that log lol. However, when I get my soap wrapped and the labels stuck on the front and back, all you can see are the outside edges anyway, which ended up being the prettiest part of these bars.

Have any of you ever added cocoa to a batch of soap? How did it turn out after curing? I hope it lathers well.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice! Sometimes I wish I used slabs too. Been thinking about doing a few *special* soaps that way.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's nice having molds that will let you pour slabs or logs, like Kelsie does, or really with any mold a little math and you can have both.

I swirl with cocoa powder, it stays dark, can turn a little powdery on the cut edges if you leave it out to cure too long, and soaps chocolate which turned out to be a bonus for kids and my black clientele.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah, I know I can do it in my larger molds. But whenever I get going I just want to fill those molds up to get as much as I can. LOL

How much cocoa do you all add? I want to make a blue and brown soap.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I added 3tbsp to approx 2 cups of soap. I added it until it looked like chocolate. The first tbsp of cocoa mixed in look just like baby crap.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I just soaped "Blueberry Muffin" from Aroma Haven. It instantly discolored to a sort of...pastel melon color. Reminds me of cantaloupe. I went ahead and added blueberry seeds to the entire batch and then sprinkled some on the top. It smells great...not sure about that color though!


----------

